# Cyp.macranthos album



## tenman (May 31, 2013)

This bloomed earlier, along with Cyp.henryi. This one bloomed two years ago but skipped last year for some reason.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

pure white bloom!! I like it!


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2013)

looks like a really nice one


----------

